# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Pęknięte naczynko ?

## misiekmin

Mój problem polega na tym, że chyba od 9 roku życia, aż do chwili obecnej mam (17 lat) czerwoną plamę na oku, widać takie żyłki, kiedyś dostałem od siostry patyczkiem od balona i od tamtej chwili jest cały czas w takim stanie, byłem 2x wtedy u okulisty, stwierdzono jakieś bakterie ? Dostałem krople na 2 tyg, ale nic nie pomagało, od tamtej chwili to olewałem, teraz jakoś zaczynam o siebie bardziej dbać i postanowiłem się poradzić, kiedy się dobrze wyśpię prawie tego nie widać, trzeba sie dobrze przyjrzeć, ale z kolei kiedy jestem zmęczony po całym dniu, np. intensywnie pracuje fizycznie to wszyscy mówią dookoła, że mi coś pękło. Nie mam żadnych problemów ze wzrokiem, wszystko jest w jak najlepszym porządku tylko ten wygląd...

----------


## Krzysztof

Jeśli masz to od 8 lat, naczynko nie powiększa się, nic z tym nie musisz robić ani też nie zrobisz. Pamiętaj o tym, żeby nie przemęczać wzroku, unikać długiego siedzenia przed monitorem, w razie uczucia pieczenia stosować krople typu sztuczne łzy (np visine). Pozdrawiam

----------

